# Propping f70la sizes



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are you still trying to prop your rig?


----------



## crl.wms (May 5, 2011)

I suggest you call the PowerTech factory. They are good at "guesstimating" and are quite helpful.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Still searching for the best version for me.
RED version was sub par performance
SCD version is closer, 17 too much pitch. Sent propeller to have it repitched n balanced. Will see after it arrives with modifications...


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I run a 3 blade 14 pitch on my HB Guide with an F70. Gets up great, spins to 6100 and tops out at 36 mph wot. Can also run at 5000 rpm at around 26 and burn 3.5 gph. It’s not a PowerTech though


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Water Bound said:


> I run a 3 blade 14 pitch on my HB Guide with an F70. Gets up great, spins to 6100 and tops out at 36 mph wot. Can also run at 5000 rpm at around 26 and burn 3.5 gph. It’s not a PowerTech though


That's exactly what I needed to get mine dialed in.


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

What boat do you have?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Custom aluminum flat uncle J's 18x60


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Prop finished n on d way home. Performance numbers next week...
Repitch n balanced $120.00 with 20% off coupon....
We will see how the workmanship is...
Props not pretty but it works. 38+ GPS @ 5900, nettles took a couple weeks to repair prop...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I think the prop is ok now as it's supposed to be a 13" diameter x 15" pitch n runs good. No slippage at wot n trimmed.....
Ran the prop on friends flat 20'×6' n it turned 7000 rpm. That same flat with 17" red pt 5000+


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Smaller diameter more pitch


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are you still trying to prop your rig?


Well got tired trying to get f70la to perform. N so getting a 90 2stroke modded fer replacement.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Well got tired trying to get f70la to perform. N so getting a 90 2stroke modded fer replacement.


Man that F70 should be more than enough for that hull...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Man that F70 should be more than enough for that hull...


That sounds good but when loaded 35/37 lil enemic for me. My 25 on spear did nearly as well!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> That sounds good but when loaded 35/37 lil enemic for me. My 25 on spear did nearly as well!


What speeds are you looking for? A flat bottom boat isn’t a speed demon to begin with. There’s such a thing as “hull speed” which is a speed threshold that when met you will actually begin to see speed decrease with more horsepower due to weight and resistance.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorta agree with a true flat but hull has an 18" wide pad.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Sorta agree with a true flat but hull has an 18" wide pad.


How fast you wanna go?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How fast you wanna go?


Kinda hoping with 30+ more hp it will get me in mid 40 ranges!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Kinda hoping with 30+ more hp it will get me in mid 40 ranges!


Oh ok


----------

